# Fishing in Iraq



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Thought you guys would dig this.

It's a good read -- Old Man and the Sand



http://sports.espn.go.com/outdoors/general/news/story?page=Old_Man_And_The_Sand


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

great story....thanks for posting it joe


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Yes that was a GREAT story.:clap And a hardy thank you for sharing it with us.:clap


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats awesome! Sounds like fun.


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Great story and pics!

:clap:usaflag


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

Good story:bowdown Glad they can have a little fun over there.:usaflag


----------

